# Slingshot of the Year - 2013 - Voting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTY 2013*​
*It will work this time, I swear!*

Stello - Hatchet33.30%Flicks - Ebony and Ivory22.20%Flippinout - Haresplitter Lamination22.20%Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter1314.29%Flippinout - Favorite Things22.20%Wingshooter - Bending Wood22.20%Antraxx - Lil Bit of Gold88.79%Antraxx - Custom J00.00%Scarface Tom - Ninja Tac 166.59%Bob Fionda - Ronin88.79%Can-Opener - Boy King1516.48%Flippinout - Starship XP Class3032.97%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You wanted it, you got it: 12 Months, 12 Slingshots! 

These are the winners of the SSOTM for 2013 (slingshots originally posted from Jan-Dec). Pick your favorite and we'll crown a winner of SSOTY 2013.

​​Stello - "Hatchet"​





​Flicks - "Ebony and Ivory"​





​Flippinout - "Lamination"​





​Wingshooter - "Cocobolo Recurve Hunter"​





​Flippinout - "Favorite Things"​





​Wingshooter - "Bending Wood"​





​Antraxx - "Lil Bit of Gold"​





​Antraxx - "Custom J"​





​Scarface Tom - "Ninja Tac #1"​





​Bob Fionda - "Ronin"​





​Can Opener - "Boy King"​





​Flippinout - Starship XP Class​





​
Seriously this time...


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

voted!!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

third time lucky?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Voted .........again ! :-D


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Voted: Flip star ship, its a beauty.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

They All Are Beautiful! It Doesn't Seem The Popular Choice, But The Ebony And Ivory Just Calls To Me. I Like The Shape And Color Quite A Bit! Best Of Luck To All Of You Who Were Entered!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Voted! Seriously this time


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks MJ, vote cast.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

When will voting end?

Starship looks like a clear winner already


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Individual said:


> When will voting end?
> 
> Starship looks like a clear winner already


Probably gonna end at the end of monday. I am surprised that only 77 members have voted..


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

NoobShooter said:


> Individual said:
> 
> 
> > When will voting end?
> ...


May be it is partially because the link for the voting thread at the top of the main page has been broken every since the first vote was denied? This comp seems unfair now but I have no solution how to make it fair. I think it is right that there should be 12 SS to vote on. I do believe Nathans Star ship should be included. The comp started with 11 and was then cancelled. I had a good amount of support in the first vote. Now I have to get people to vote for me again. It is clearly like a penalty and momentum in a football game or any other sport.
Maybe some members do not know how to find the comp thread with out the use of the broken link I already mentioned.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> > Individual said:
> ...


I thought that maybe people gave up on it or something.. Well, I think you are right that nathan should be in the running, and that it really did suck that the first go around went so sour. . Well, I guess its time to change my status.. Maybe someone will see it..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The link from the homepage is working now.
Voting will end Monday evening (EST).


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## alcana (Aug 3, 2013)

Voted


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

They are all exemplary ,,, Slingshots have really evolved,,,Craftsmanship & Artistry at its finest,,,Good luck to all.

that being said,

for my taste----Scarface Tom's - "Ninja Tac #1" stands out,, it is an amazing creation ,,the traditional OTT design with those beautiful mosaic pins and all of that perfect woodwork go together to make quite a piece of Slingshot ART.


----------

